# UPDATE *** 17th March Kneesworth meet ;-) UK tour special**



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi everyone

We have an excellent opportunity to be part of the *TTOC TTour of BriTTain *

So rather than meet on the usual Wednesday evening it would be great if we could get the *"Kneesworth!" Crew *together [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Everyone is most welcome to pop along and say Hi.

We usually start arriving approx 7:15pm and run till 10:30pm ish.

Food is available at a resonable price, gammon & chips is a favourite [smiley=chef.gif]

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414 (Its on the A10).

So please post whether you will be able to attend.

Norman

*Attendees:-* for 17th

omen666, MikeyB & V6vin (Special quests  )

NormStrm
NaughTTy
clived
SBJ
Mayur (in spirit ;-))
scoTTy & Kate  
hutters
jampott
paulb
pgtt (or so he say's :wink: )
spilmah
Love_iTT (Taking an evening off from his gap year  )
moley
Vingers
E
dimitt (penciled in) - might even need a "sicky" but hopes to join us  
nundrell

pebisit ??
Chip_iTT ??


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

How about the 16th March ?

Who's about?

Comments etc please.

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's probably the right date for a meet but we may be on hols. I'll let you know soon.


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

I should be able to make this date, nothing in the diary todate.

Sam XX


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Is there a noise limit?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> Is there a noise limit?


If you are below 100db you are not allowed. :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a noise limit?
> ...


That's you out then. But your car is fine.


----------



## pebisit (Nov 18, 2004)

Think I'll make this my first meet !!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Tis in the diary. Thanks Norman.

Moley


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Have a great meet guys. Will miss what is "probably the best meet on the TTF".


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Mayur said:


> Have a great meet guys. Will miss what is "probably the best meet on the TTF".


Mayur, hope everything works out for you. We'll miss your stunning, unique colours - the car that is :wink: ... at least keep in touch via the TTF.

Just think of your new beaut Porsche - you'll have to start a local owners club over there 

Anyway, best wishes to you and Surbhi.

Moley & Bunny


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks for the early uptake of the date.

I've updated the first post.

Cheers

Norman


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

I;m desparately hoping to make this one! kindly pencil me in...

Mayur : was nice meeting you (the once!) good luck with the new toy.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hope to be able to make this one Norman (Yeah - I know I keep saying it!!)

Depends on situation with the car by the 16th.

I'll let you know nearer the time if that's OK


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Add me to the list please Norman.

Simon


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Should be there Norm, if I'm not in India :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just a thought Norman - Have you seen the TTour of Britain thread?

Looks like they'll be in Cambridge area on Thursday - maybe shift the meet to Thursday 17th if people agree so they could join us at the motel and stay overnight? Obviously if it will have to suit everybody's calendars but is it worth a punt?

What does everybody think?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Nice idea to link up with the tour I think.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Not sure if Damon has seen my post on the TTour thread so Norman may need to PM him if it becomes more likely to happen. (Or I have his mobile number if needed)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Plenty of time yet


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Just a thought Norman - Have you seen the TTour of Britain thread?
> 
> Looks like they'll be in Cambridge area on Thursday - maybe shift the meet to Thursday 17th if people agree so they could join us at the motel and stay overnight? Obviously if it will have to suit everybody's calendars but is it worth a punt?
> 
> What does everybody think?


Great idea, just need to see how many can make it on the 17th.

If everyone can post whether they are available for the 17th I'll modify the first post so we can keep tabs on availability.

I assume Damon has seen your posting as he has included question on his main posting 



omen666 said:


> Ok then, how do you fancy joining the inaugural TTOC TTour of BriTTain?
> 
> We need you [smiley=weneedyou.gif]
> 
> ...


Any questions post away.

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

We'll probably be away on this date....somewhere around the UK! :roll:


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm sure that I can make this now that it is moved to Thursday


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Add me to the list


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I should be getting my new diesel barge that week, so I'll pop along


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Good stuff everyone, we really appreciatte your support.

I'm snowed under by replies, PM's, IM's and emails. Will get thorough all today. It's a good job I am unemployed!

Anyone looking for a freelance Project Manager (IT background)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> We'll probably be away on this date....somewhere around the UK! :roll:


Shame - was gonna give you the keys to the bus so you could check out the short shifter. Didn't really have chance at Combe (no, you wouldn't have been allowed on track in it!)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I may be there but we're currently looking at using our last chance before the sprog arrives to do something we've been thinking about for a long time - travel to the furthest points North, South, East and West. We did intend popping into NI and Eire but we can't fit it in. If it pans out we'll be including the Torquay thing as well. Hopefully get it sorted tonight but I'm a bit worried about the weather for the Highlands part of the trip.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I may be there but we're currently looking at using our last chance before the sprog arrives to do something we've been thinking about for a long time - travel to the furthest points North, South, East and West. We did intend popping into NI and Eire but we can't fit it in. If it pans out we'll be including the Torquay thing as well. Hopefully get it sorted tonight but I'm a bit worried about the weather for the Highlands part of the trip.


Oh well... perhaps a mini v8 meet if you're ever close to Hatfield. If you want to play with the new box, that is...!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Really really really hope to get along. It would nice to see you chaps again! :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Hey stranger! Where you been?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

where do i start :? It's been a very busy time for me these last 12 months. I hope you an Kate are well?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Very well thanks mate. Kate's now 23 weeks pregnant.

I'd love to catch up with you at the meet...if we're not away.

I hope you and yours are well. I hope you haven't been working too hard. :?


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Please can you add me to the list for the 17th 

Thanks Norman

Sam XX


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks guys, lookin good for us to show a "Kneesworth Crew" Welcome to the TTOC TTour participants 8)



omen666 said:


> Thanks Norm
> 
> Would be fantastic to meet the prestigous Kneesworth crew


I'm sure we won't let Damon down :wink:

Cheers

Norman


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Norm,

Can you add V6vin to TTour'ers, he is doing whole event.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Pssst......Norm......Clive's in both lists :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I've had a word with the Head Principle and she has given me permission to take an evening out of my Gap Year to attend this special meet, the only proviso is that as its her birthday on the 18th then there has got to be something rather special at the end of the bed in the morning  

I was thinking something along the lines of a VAGCOM cable - what do you guys think :roll:

So Norm, could you add me to the list please.

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> I've had a word with the Head Principle and she has given me permission to take an evening out of my Gap Year to attend this special meet, the only proviso is that as its her birthday on the 18th then there has got to be something rather special at the end of the bed in the morning
> 
> I was thinking something along the lines of a VAGCOM cable - what do you guys think :roll:
> 
> ...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Pssst......Norm......Clive's in both lists :wink:


Oh no he isn't! ;-)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > I've had a word with the Head Principle and she has given me permission to take an evening out of my Gap Year to attend this special meet, the only proviso is that as its her birthday on the 18th then there has got to be something rather special at the end of the bed in the morning
> ...


List has been updated :wink: It's all coming together nicely 

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Pssst......Norm......Clive's in both lists :wink:
> ...


Trouble is Clive never actually posted whether he would be able to attend on the Thurs so I left him as an "Unsure" 

All one big happy Kneesworth Crew [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Norman


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

The 17th (St. Patricks Day!) is fine with me as well.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

The meet looks like tuning into a tres special one...especially with Graham coming... Norman i hope all your bits are clean and presentable for inspection on the night :wink:

I feel really  for not being there in person...will be there in spirit though. Have a terrific meet everyone.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

My trip has been delayed a few weeks so I'll be there and Kate also (probably).


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I might even have my own car back...

(have given back the A3 2.0TDi and now driving an A6 Avant 1.9 TDi Auto)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> I might even have my own car back...
> 
> (have given back the A3 2.0TDi and now driving an A6 Avant 1.9 TDi Auto)


Beats my electric blue Fiesta


----------



## Vingers (Dec 22, 2004)

Put me down - Looks like this will be my first meet.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Mayur said:


> The meet looks like tuning into a tres special one...especially with Graham coming... Norman i hope all your bits are clean and presentable for inspection on the night :wink:
> 
> I feel really  for not being there in person...will be there in spirit though. Have a terrific meet everyone.


Mayur

Thanks for the good wishes, we'll be thinking of you m8.

I need to give my TT a serious clean on Sunday so all it's bit's and bob's are presentable :wink:

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> My trip has been delayed a few weeks so I'll be there and Kate also (probably).


Have added Kate to the list as well, hope she can make it, oh you as well


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Vingers said:


> Put me down - Looks like this will be my first meet.
> 
> Looking forward to it.


Excellent news, will sort out getting a mini cruise up from Ipswich area so you won't get lost 

Looking to be a special meet for your 1st meet [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Norman


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

There may be a Mondeo estate heading up from Ipswich that day (but not back again)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

paulb said:


> There may be a Mondeo estate heading up from Ipswich that day (but not back again)


Thanks Paul, Vingers will be starting just outside AP, so would be good if you are on site next Thursday.


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

As the date's changed I should be able to make the meet 

That is if i'm still invited now you all know I dont have a TT, or even an Audi, anymore :?:

E


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

E said:


> As the date's changed I should be able to make the meet
> 
> That is if i'm still invited now you all know I dont have a TT, or even an Audi, anymore :?:
> 
> E


E, you are most welcome to join us - but i'll expect the roof to be down 8)

Norman


----------



## Vingers (Dec 22, 2004)

NormStrm said:


> paulb said:
> 
> 
> > There may be a Mondeo estate heading up from Ipswich that day (but not back again)
> ...


That would be good. What's AP?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Vingers said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > paulb said:
> ...


Possibly Adastral Park...

(shudder)


----------



## Vingers (Dec 22, 2004)

jampott said:


> Vingers said:
> 
> 
> > NormStrm said:
> ...


   Of Course!!


----------



## Vingers (Dec 22, 2004)

NormStrm said:


> paulb said:
> 
> 
> > There may be a Mondeo estate heading up from Ipswich that day (but not back again)
> ...


I'll actually be leaving from Colchester - A120 - A10..

Are you guys heading up the A14?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Vingers said:


> I'll actually be leaving from Colchester - A120 - A10..
> 
> Are you guys heading up the A14?


Hi

Sorry assumed you would be heading off from Martlesham Heath.

It's easy to find the Cambridge Motel, as it is right on the A10. I know a few travel up the M11 then take the A505 > A10. So various routes can be taken. Looking at Mapquest it shows A120 > M11 > A505 >A10

I'll be heading up the A14 > A11 >A505 >A10, so looks as though we could try and get our timings right then a mini cruise could be in order 

I'm sure a few others can suggest a suitable route.

Norman


----------



## Roy (May 6, 2004)

Sorry wont be able to make this one again, i'll be at Swissol unfortunately.

I will make one this year. :?

Rgds, Roy.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Roy

Thanks for letting us know.

See you some time soon :wink:

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

All - Reminder we are meeting *THURSDAY 17th*, not Wed.


----------



## Vingers (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi All,

Is anyone travelling up from the Chelmsford area on Thursday?

Regards,

Vingers.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi all. Still hoping to make it. Will only know end of play tom afraid!

But if the weather is like todays then I'll pull a sicky and get the old sponge and hose out to prepare.... :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm still hoping to make it too but I still haven't got my bl*&Â£y car back :evil:

I may have to come in the Focus....or the Fiesta.....or the Grand Scenic


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Bl**dy hell mate, they are taking their time....

Nonetheless, would be great to see you!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I had it back for a couple of weeks but has gone back to the bodyshop for them to re-think what they thought was an OK repair job :wink: :evil:

I'll be there by hook or by crook (or by Renault 8) !)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Will be great if you guys can make it - in whatever vehicle it takes :wink:

I'll be heading up or is it across from Martlesham Heath so will cruise up with SBJ + paulb (possibly)

C U all tomorrow.

Norman


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Vingers said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is anyone travelling up from the Chelmsford area on Thursday?
> 
> ...


I'll be travelling up from Brentwood, so if you want to meet up somewhere, no problem.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Guys,

Gonne have to count me out I'm afraid...

Hitchin still have my car and can't tell me when it'll be done...


----------



## nundrell (Sep 11, 2004)

I have missed the last few meets, but I am in the country tomorrow so I will be there!

Anyone travelling up from Stotfold area??


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi Norman, I'll be there but could be in Lexus as Hubby has my car and it will be filthy by the time I get it back, :evil:

So I'll bring his filthy car instead LOL 8)

See you tonight.

Sam XX


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Things are looking good for me turning up tonight so hopefully see you all there...  yippie

Will anyone have a vag com with them by anychance? :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

dimitt said:


> Will anyone have a vag com with them by anychance? :roll:


 :roll:

8) :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm sure someone will (if Scotty's there :wink: )

I've just had a call to say my car is being delivered back at 5:30pm so if all goes to plan I'll be there on time in the TT......... IF all goes to plan....


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

[smiley=cheers.gif] ....

 I think I'll have to buy you and the Mrs' a couple of drinks

On a separate note anyone attending tonight interested in a Michelin PS 2 225/45/17 abt 2000 miles done (normal driving and on rear wheel).


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> I'm sure someone will (if Scotty's there :wink: )
> 
> I've just had a call to say my car is being delivered back at 5:30pm so if all goes to plan I'll be there on time in the TT......... IF all goes to plan....


hehehe You posted one minute too late. See my post on the previous page! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I did wonder why he thought I was bringing my missus! :lol:

See you all later - I'm off home to prepare for the rebirth of my TT!


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

You guys are just too quick for me!!!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Vingers, you have a PM.

Moley


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Good to see you all...especially the new attendees and the TTourists. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Good luck to them and see the rest of you next time. :wink:

Those who wanted their VAG-COM results should all have a PM.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Great to see Damon & Mikey arrived safely.

Thanks to all who were able to join us for a super evening. Tales of the TTour were a plenty - it would appear we all need to move to Scotland to fully appreciate your TT's 8)

We also had another guest appearance by TTotal [smiley=dude.gif] always good to see you m8.

I'll post a few more pics later.









Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Great night last night Norman - good to see everyone and to meet up with TTourers. Hope all got home safely  I finally got back to base at around 12:15!

Cheers all,
NaughTTy


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Great night all round, thanks Norm for organising and good to meet the boys again


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Indeed a great night thanks all. Especially Scotty and his magical laptop!


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Great night last night Norman - good to see everyone and to meet up with TTourers. Hope all got home safely  I finally got back to base at around 12:15!
> 
> Cheers all,
> NaughTTy


Paul, did you go down the A1? I lost sight of you in the rear mirror trying (and failing miserably) to keep up with CliveD.... we were into 3 figs+ and he was pulling away like I was standing still


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Yep - went down the A1(M) to the M25 (but the bloomin' slip road was closed so I had to go to the next junction :roll: ) but I had to wait for a lorry to pass before I got on. By the time I got round it I couldn't see you 2 any more!!!! so just cruised along at 70 ish 8)


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

BTW Paul, meant to mention, get your headlight alignment checked, the LH beam seems to be high, much brighter in the mirror than the RH beam on dipped.... (I think thats the right way round, then again....)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Cheers Irving - I'll get AmD to look at it when it's serviced next week


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Great to see you guys last night, just 2 hours exactly to get home , roof down and stars out , fabulous journey.

Must say there's always a warm welcome at the Kneesworth bash,cheers lads 

Hope you cleared up all those magazines


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

John,

Took one of each home, left them on coffee table...

Get a call from wife this am, "what are these mags for?"

"Well dear, seeing as you think I am obsessed with my car, i thought I'd change to a different hobby" :twisted:

The silence was 'interesting' ..... :?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Great night once again - especially with the dynamic duo of Mikey & Damon. That photo of them deserves to be in a caption competition.

Also good to see some new faces as well as some old(er) familair faces (Graham & John  :wink: ).

Take care and see you all next month.

Moley


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry I could not be there. I was there in spirit though.
Glad everyone had a great time.
I still hav'nt gotten over me being TTless!  
In 2 weeks I've seen only 2 TT's (both 180's) over here.


----------

